

Show HN: Wrench, a library for handling recursive operations in Node.js - Klonoar
https://github.com/ryanmcgrath/wrench-js

======
Klonoar
For those interested, I wrote this up some time ago. I saw some people
discussing their need for something like this on Twitter yesterday, which is
why I figured I'd submit it.

Yes, you can just as easily jump it out to a console and execute a raw command
or something, but if you want something more Node-tastic, here you go.

